# Hodey from Florida



## Cent Phillips (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi I'm Cynthia but my friends call me Cent. I have been breeding rodents of and on since middle school. I'm still a noob on learning the colors and coat types on mice. I do have my own colony of fancy mice that are breeders/pets for me. I also own fancy rats as well. My cat's and I enjoy watching the rodents interact in their tanks. I work at the Cat Clinic of Pensacola as kennel tech there. I do own other critters as well and will be honest I do own snakes. I have Corn Snakes (I order frozen food for them in bulk online or at the reptile show), Banded water snakes, and one albino checkered garter snake. I DO NOT FEED my rodents to my snakes at all! I got into them from my friend Tara that breeds rabbits, mice, rats, asfs and other rodents. I would go and help her clean tanks and play with the mice and rats. I have satins, angoras, black, blue tan, black tan, Blue, Blue/white, and red/whites. Thank you for reading my post!

-Cent


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Nothing wrong in feeding rodents to snakes at all.
Welcome


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome  nothing wrong with feeding ur excess mice to snakes ... they have to eat and at least the mice wont go to waste


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi Cent.
Welcome at the forum.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## Cent Phillips (Jan 26, 2013)

Thank You all. My mother who is older enjoys handling the mice and rats while watching TV in the evenings. I really enjoy them.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Welcome, Cent.  I grew up in Florida.
I imagine that your own excess would be more nutritious than the bulk you could buy, but I also understand how that could be difficult to do. Your mom sounds awesome. How nice to have people around you who share your enjoyment of the animals.


----------



## Cent Phillips (Jan 26, 2013)

ThatCertainGlow said:


> Welcome, Cent.  I grew up in Florida.
> I imagine that your own excess would be more nutritious than the bulk you could buy, but I also understand how that could be difficult to do. Your mom sounds awesome. How nice to have people around you who share your enjoyment of the animals.


Thank you and nice to meet a fellow Floridian!


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Cent Phillips (Jan 26, 2013)

besty74 said:


> hello and welcome


thank you


----------



## Cent Phillips (Jan 26, 2013)

thank you


----------



## lifelongcannibal (Dec 23, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum Cent, I also live in Florida. Btw I don't know if it would be any more cost effective for you or not, but i am breeding feeders and planning to put them on ebay soon, and maybe with the shorter distance shipping will be cheaper? Just a thought


----------



## Cent Phillips (Jan 26, 2013)

lifelongcannibal said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum Cent, I also live in Florida. Btw I don't know if it would be any more cost effective for you or not, but i am breeding feeders and planning to put them on ebay soon, and maybe with the shorter distance shipping will be cheaper? Just a thought


I'm Pensacola FL so I don't know how far you are at. I can only do frozen feeders. All my rodent eating snakes eat frozen.


----------



## lifelongcannibal (Dec 23, 2012)

Im New smyrna beach, near daytona beach. And I am planning on selling frozen, plus ebay doesnt let you sell live, but i wouldnt even if I could. I will pm you


----------



## Cent Phillips (Jan 26, 2013)

lifelongcannibal said:


> Im New smyrna beach, near daytona beach. And I am planning on selling frozen, plus ebay doesnt let you sell live, but i wouldnt even if I could. I will pm you


I do not feed live to my corn snakes. I just can't afford it. The injuries to the snakes would not be a welcome vet bill, doing more deworming for parasites then what I do already, aggression issues due to high feed response, unfair to the rodent as well and that is just some issues with feeding live. Only snakes I have that eat live is my Banded water snakes and my albino checkered garter snake. They eat feeder guppies and platties.


----------

